# Hulme Hippodrome



## Wrench (Sep 12, 2017)

*Hulme Hippodrome is at present occupied by squatters, they were really nice folk and let us in to see the place.
They have actually done a good job of tidying the place up, even hovering all the seats.

History (from wiki)

The Hulme Hippodrome, originally known as the Grand Junction Theatre and Floral Hall, opened in Preston Street, Hulme, Manchester, on 7 October 1901. It and the nearby Playhouse Theatre in Warwick Street, built at the same time, were part of the theatrical empire of W. H. Broadhead. The two venues were connected by an arcade, at the centre of which was Broadhead's company headquarters.[1] The architect was J.J. Alley.[2] Initially the theatre staged mainly dramatic productions, while the Playhouse presented variety performances, but in 1905 the names and functions of the theatres were interchanged: the Hippodrome became the Grand Junction, and the variety performances were transferred to the new Hippodrome.[1]

The Hippodrome was last used as a theatre in the 1960s; from the mid-1970s until its closure in 1988 it was used as a bingo hall. Since then most of the building has remained empty, and it has been placed on Manchester City Council's Buildings at Risk Register.[2]

The building was bought by Gilbert Deya Ministries in 1999, and services were held in part of the ground floor.[3] The church spent £200,000 on the building and in 2013 leased it a charity, Youth Village, they then decided to sell the building.[4]

The Friends of Hulme Hippodrome had hoped to get the building listed as an asset of community value which would have given the community group six months to raise the money needed to buy the building from the owner before it went out to general market. The application, however, was turned down by Manchester City Council, a council spokesman said: "There would also be a significant cost to bring the building back into use - into the millions - and without a [business] plan in place it would be unfair for us to assume they could turn the building around."[4]

The building is now due to be auctioned 18 May 2017 at the Macron Stadium, Bolton, with a guide price of £300,000.​*

*Gilbert Deya was deported to Kenya where I believe he is awaiting trial for child trafficking charges for what was part of his miracle baby service. It's well worth reading up on this part of the history*​

*As far as I know the Auction didn't happen​*























































Thanks have to go to Syd and all the residents for their hospitality​


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 12, 2017)

Great set there mate and it's so good the residents are so helpful to explorers


----------



## Wrench (Sep 12, 2017)

Mikeymutt said:


> Great set there mate and it's so good the residents are so helpful to explorers



Cheers Mikeymutt,yeah they were cool and it's such a lovely place.


----------



## Brewtal (Sep 12, 2017)

I love seeing this place, you have captured it so well. The colours are lovely. Glad the squatters were friendly!


----------



## Wrench (Sep 12, 2017)

Thanks Brewtal I'm gonna have to have a revisit in the next few weeks I think.


----------



## smiler (Sep 12, 2017)

Lovely set a pics Tbolt, nice the folks made you welcome, Thanks


----------



## krela (Sep 12, 2017)

What a beauty, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 12, 2017)

That's a lovely theater, I hope they can refurbish it and bring it back to its glory and have shows there just like they did with The Tivoli Theater in Aberdeen.


----------



## Wrench (Sep 12, 2017)

Thanks smiler


----------



## Wrench (Sep 12, 2017)

It is nice hj, their plan is I believe to open it up as a community cafe and music venue but I think the sad truth is that it will all end in tears at some point.


----------



## krela (Sep 12, 2017)

Tbolt said:


> It is nice hj, their plan is I believe to open it up as a community cafe and music venue but I think the sad truth is that it will all end in tears at some point.



Not necessarily, I've done the same thing with two different buildings.


----------



## Wrench (Sep 12, 2017)

Thanks Krela.


----------



## Judderman62 (Sep 12, 2017)

Give me a holler when you do sir - quite fancy a re-visit myself. cracking shots as always sir


----------



## jsp77 (Sep 12, 2017)

very nice TBolt, really like this


----------



## Wrench (Sep 13, 2017)

Cheers Judders


----------



## Snailsford (Sep 13, 2017)

Wow, thats absolutely stunning! Thanks alot


----------



## Wrench (Sep 13, 2017)

Thanks Snailsford


----------



## HughieD (Sep 15, 2017)

That place has got some superb colours. top jobbie there...


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Sep 15, 2017)

krela said:


> Not necessarily, I've done the same thing with two different buildings.




People with real conviction and foresight can work wonders.


----------



## Wrench (Sep 16, 2017)

Thanks jsp.


----------



## Wrench (Sep 16, 2017)

Thanks Hughie


----------



## Wrench (Sep 16, 2017)

Thanks Dirus


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Oct 2, 2017)

Wonderful reds and purples, fantastic photographs Tbolt! Love the machinery shots too!

I've wanted to see this place for a few years but its always been sealed, glad that its got some decent folk keeping an eye on it and they let you in


----------



## Scattergun (Oct 2, 2017)

Crackin old place that, nicely done.


----------



## Conrad (Oct 3, 2017)

Looks like a grand place!


----------



## Wrench (Oct 11, 2017)

Thanks PrettyVacant and yes they are really nice folk


----------



## Wrench (Oct 11, 2017)

Conrad said:


> Looks like a grand place!



It is it's lovely


----------



## Wrench (Oct 11, 2017)

Scattergun said:


> Crackin old place that, nicely done.



Thanks Scattergun


----------



## Lozza1234 (Nov 14, 2017)

Looks an amazing place!


----------



## infromthestorm (Nov 14, 2017)

Never tire of seeing reports on 'Hulme Hipp', I used to frequent the adjoining building (playhouse theatre) in the late 60s, it was the venue for many BBC radio shows such as Pop North, Radio 1 Club and who could forget The Clitheroe Kid ? It eventually changed to The Nia Centre hosting Reggae/Soul concerts. Quality shots capturing a bygone era.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Nov 22, 2017)

Now thats special, thanks for the update Tbolt, its been sealed a while, I'd love to see that too. Wonderful pics of an amazing place, such a strange lookin electrical cabinate, you had a great explore there!Thanks loved it!


----------



## Wrench (Nov 28, 2017)

Thanks prettyvacant, I just hope you don't bump into any strange dishevelled Yorkshire men if you go.


----------



## Wrench (Nov 28, 2017)

Thanks infromthestorm it really is a cool place.


----------



## The Wombat (Nov 28, 2017)

Such a majestic place
Excellent work!


----------

